# PVC Blanket



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anyone used one of these effectively? I bend maximum 3/4 pvc sometimes 1" but I like that this is only 310W. I have a built in 400w inverter in my Tacoma.
https://www.amazon.ca/Gardner-Bende...d=1&keywords=pvc+heater&qid=1595747202&sr=8-1


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a greenlee one that looks similar. It is too slow so I haven't used it in over 10 years. I use either my heat box or the cheap harbor freight heat gun that just has low and high (has worked great for 8 years or so now). If I have to bend a conduit and I don't have power I use a MAPP torch. The trick is to have the tip of the flame about 1-2" off the conduit and move it slowly. If you move too fast it takes forever, if you move to slow it will get discolored. The conduit I bend with a torch or heat gun have absolutely no burn marks or discoloration.

How much do you have to bend off your trucks inverter? If its only a few bends I would just get a MAPP torch.

Will not work on your 400w inverter. But works great and is only 15$ US.
https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-56434.html


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

I use one regularly, with a smaller greenlee for 1/2 saving the big box greenlee for 1 1/4 up. The blankets do require a bit of patience, I use that time to think more of the run and next set of bends. Don't go too far because it will smoke the conduit.
not ready
not ready
not ready
ready
oh cr*p


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have the power avail to run a pvc blanket you have enough to run a heat gun. One costs 200 and one costs thirty dollars. They both work fine for 3/4" pvc and approx equal in speed but heat gun a bit faster.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

FYI, I bought an off brand hot box that handles up to 2". It was several hundred dollars cheaper than greenlee and works absolutely amazing. It's also smaller than the 4" hot box so it's not as much of a pain to haul around.

Other than certain circumstances where you have to bend a piece of pipe that's already in place, a heat blanket is kinda cheesy. 

Personally, I'd invest in a heat gun or a hot box. They are way more universal than a heat blanket.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

NDC said:


> Has anyone used one of these effectively? I bend maximum 3/4 pvc sometimes 1" but I like that this is only 310W. I have a built in 400w inverter in my Tacoma.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Gardner-Bende...d=1&keywords=pvc+heater&qid=1595747202&sr=8-1


If the run is underground where looks don't matter a propane torch (After some practice of course) works great.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Heat guns win hands down. A torch is back-up.

If I'm out in the sticks -- I'm bringing a generator, for sure; so a heat gun turns the trick.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

This one is advertised as 200 watts...
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001HWELNC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_P.BhFb83EDSPB


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I've used a torch before - not because I had to, but just to see what the fuss was all about. 

You'd better have a steady hand, cause that pipe will look like a charbroiled hamburger quick if your not careful.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I make bends in 3" and 4 " pvc all the time. And sometimes I have to run sched 80 3" or 4" depending on which nutcase ditch inspector is working for HECO that day. Bends are the least of my problems. Overspec on saddles and that oversized mandrel those idiots drag about in their trucks to "inspections" is way more of a hurdle than making the bends.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuff a bag or rag in each end to hold the heat in. It cuts the time for both the blanket or hot box.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I've used a torch before - not because I had to, but just to see what the fuss was all about.
> 
> You'd better have a steady hand, cause that pipe will look like a charbroiled hamburger quick if your not careful.


The trick to bending PVC with a torch without burning the outside is to burn the living sh1t out of the inside:biggrin:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> Stuff a bag or rag in each end to hold the heat in. It cuts the time for both the blanket or hot box.


Good one, never thought of that. :vs_cool:


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> If you have the power avail to run a pvc blanket you have enough to run a heat gun. One costs 200 and one costs thirty dollars. They both work fine for 3/4" pvc and approx equal in speed but heat gun a bit faster.



Every heat gun Ive used draws more than 1000W. My inverter is only 400W


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NDC said:


> Has anyone used one of these effectively? I bend maximum 3/4 pvc sometimes 1" but I like that this is only 310W. I have a built in 400w inverter in my Tacoma.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Gardner-Bende...d=1&keywords=pvc+heater&qid=1595747202&sr=8-1


Question.
Why would buy a Tacoma?lain:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Question.
> Why would buy a Tacoma?lain:



That is the State Bird of Hawaii..........


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> Question.
> Why would buy a Tacoma?lain:


Because Honda doesn't make a real pickup truck yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Had a Milwaukee heat gun for over 20 years and still going strong.

A hand held torch works fine too!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a blanket for 4" and used it on a pvc run up the side of a church. The wire was already pulled but I didn't like how it looked. Wrapped the blanket around the pipe and 15 minutes later put a small offset in it. Worked like a charm but can't think of anywhere else I would use it over a heat gun or torch. Most everything has a purpose? 

Tim


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Violators! :vs_mad:


*352.24 Bends — How Made.* Bends shall be so made that the
conduit will not be damaged and the internal diameter of the
conduit will not be effectively reduced. Field bends shall be
made only with identified bending equipment. The radius of
the curve to the centerline of such bends shall not be less than
shown in Table 2, Chapter 9.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Never used one, heat box or gun only. I have used a "rosebud" type torch on 4 inch and over, but only a few times.

Cheers
John


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> Question.
> Why would buy a Tacoma?lain:


Probably because it's one of the best pickup trucks you can buy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

CTshockhazard said:


> Violators! :vs_mad:
> 
> 
> *352.24 Bends — How Made.* Bends shall be so made that the
> ...



This is another thing where those Manhattan electricians who never actually ran any pvc at all in their careers decided to make a code regarding the bending of it. 
NEC code book is full of those type of blunders.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We have one of those rules too...



"CEC 2018" said:


> 12-1108 Field bends (see Appendix B)
> 1) Rigid PVC conduit shall be permitted to be bent in the field, provided that bending equipment specifically intended for the purpose is used.
> 2) The minimum bending radius shall comply with Rule 12-924.





"CEC 2018 said:


> Rule 12-1108
> When bending PVC conduit, an open flame should not be used.


Cheers
John


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CTshockhazard said:


> Violators! :vs_mad:
> 
> 
> *352.24 Bends — How Made.* Bends shall be so made that the
> ...


Yet another unenforceable code. Do I have to show the inspector my genuine Greenlee PVC hot box before he signs the permit? How will he know I used a torch, heat gun or my ghetto home made hotbox? :whistling2:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I wanted to link to it on this thread, I looked twice but I can't find the thread, someone posted an AWESOME homebuilt hotbox.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> I wanted to link to it on this thread, I looked twice but I can't find the thread, someone posted an AWESOME homebuilt hotbox.


www.electriciantalk.com/f2/diy-pvc-bending-heat-box-278994/


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

JoeSparky said:


> Yet another unenforceable code. Do I have to show the inspector my genuine Greenlee PVC hot box before he signs the permit? How will he know I used a torch, heat gun or my ghetto home made hotbox? :whistling2:


Or the exhaust pipe of the truck... not sure how I know that works either... <slinking away looking over my shoulder>

Cheers
John


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> Question.
> Why would buy a Tacoma?lain:


Paid 25k for it 4 years ago and can sell it for 25k today in a heart beat.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

NDC said:


> Paid 25k for it 4 years ago and can sell it for 25k today in a heart beat.



Paid 25k for mine in jan of '96 so it's not quite worth that today :biggrin:, but she still runs like a champ. :thumbsup: 



In 25 yrs (only 70k miles) I've done the front brakes once, the exhaust (once), and she's only on her 3rd battery and 2nd set of tires.:vs_cool:


----------



## DelineNiin (Jun 3, 2021)

Never used it, should I get one?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

We use hot bends around here 





__





Hotbend - The Revolutionary Tool for Bending PVC Pipe!


The HotBend heat gun is a revolutionary tool that will save you time and money on any underground project that requires bending PVC pipe!



www.hotbend.com


----------

